# Anybody Have a Late Model Specialized Langster? (Regular, Street or ??)



## HFactor (Sep 21, 2015)

If so, I'm interested in:



Weight of stock bike (please provide frame size and model)
Does your toe-clip hit the front wheel when you turn if the ball of your foot is over the axle?
Did your local store have it to try or was it a web research mission followed by purchase, sight unseen?

I live in the San Francisco bay area and I'm willing to drive a bit to see/ride the bike before purchasing, but haven't found it even after calling around. I'm trying for a 52cm in size after comparing bike dimensions against my current road bike.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

What's your current bike? Can't you compare geometries with that?


----------



## HFactor (Sep 21, 2015)

I've tried measuring my current road bike comparing but it's just not working. Difficult to estimate weight and toe overlap as well.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

It's a track bike with steep geometry so yes your toe will clip the front wheel if you have it out there. Did you see this? 2012+ specialized langster weight


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

kiwisimon said:


> It's a track bike with steep geometry so yes your toe will clip the front wheel if you have it out there. Did you see this? 2012+ specialized langster weight



are you not aware that langster comes in both a true track bike, & as the op asked about, also a "Regular, Street" version which has more road-like geo?

in fact, op, not all that long ago the street-oriented langster was nothing more than an allez frame with trackends. i don't know if that is still the case with current models but it is some info for you to consider...


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

HFactor said:


> I've tried measuring my current road bike comparing but it's just not working. Difficult to estimate weight and toe overlap as well.


Yes I know reading specs is not always the same as a test ride around the block at LBS, can be frustrating to find bikes in stock in the size. Look on Specialized website and find all stores within your acceptable driving radius and start calling. Been there done that many times. :/



markaitch said:


> are you not aware that langster comes in both a true track bike, & as the op asked about, also a "Regular, Street" version which has more road-like geo?
> 
> in fact, op, not all that long ago the street-oriented langster was nothing more than an allez frame with trackends. i don't know if that is still the case with current models but it is some info for you to consider...


Yes! I was looking at Langsters and several other bikes, when I bought my Wabi SS at recommendations of others here. I still like the standard Langster in red!


----------



## chickenpoodle (Sep 27, 2015)

HFactor said:


> If so, I'm interested in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm running a near-stock (54cm) regular 2014 langster as a commuter.
I swapped out the drops for a set of profile wing base bars, and installed appropriate reverse levers. the seat was replaced with the toupe. the stock tires are long gone, replaced with maxxis refuse 25cc. shimano m785's for pedals.

the bike's ready-to-ride weight including accessories (lights, fenders, bottle cage (empty), etc) is ~20lbs

there is some decent toe-overlap with the front wheel considering i have small feet... 
stock 167.5cm cranks, with size 8.5 shoes, there is about 1cm overlap when crank is at 3*clock with the wheel contacting the shoe.

I bought it while I was spending a month in Australia. I had my eyes on one for a long time, and they were not available here in Canada either. i had planned to bring my bike with me, but i decided that this was a perfect excuse to pick up the langster while i was there.



markaitch said:


> in fact, op, not all that long ago the street-oriented langster was nothing more than an allez frame with trackends. i don't know if that is still the case with current models but it is some info for you to consider...


this is indeed true to a degree still. they aren't the same frames but they are similar. 
the 2014 langster (54cm) and 2014 E5 allez (52cm) are extremely close in geometry.


----------



## HFactor (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone. By luck, I stopped by a bike shop in San Francisco and was able to see both the 52 and 54 cm Langster. Both the 52cm and 54 cm have toe overlap. There was no weight scale at the shop but both appear to be over 21 lbs (maybe about 22 lbs).


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

chickenpoodle said:


> i'm running a near-stock (54cm) regular 2014 langster as a commuter.
> I swapped out the drops for a set of profile wing base bars, and installed appropriate reverse levers. the seat was replaced with the toupe. the stock tires are long gone, replaced with maxxis refuse 25cc. shimano m785's for pedals.
> 
> the bike's ready-to-ride weight including accessories (lights, fenders, bottle cage (empty), etc) is ~20lbs
> ...


Good info. Toe overlap is often inevitable on some bikes...how often do you really turn that sharply while riding?



HFactor said:


> Thanks everyone. By luck, I stopped by a bike shop in San Francisco and was able to see both the 52 and 54 cm Langster. Both the 52cm and 54 cm have toe overlap. There was no weight scale at the shop but both appear to be over 21 lbs (maybe about 22 lbs).


Nice and I'd say you're about correct on the estimated weight...the wheelset is kinda heavy but it's a ncie bike. Did you purchase or still researching?


----------



## HFactor (Sep 21, 2015)

Natedogz said:


> Good info. Toe overlap is often inevitable on some bikes...how often do you really turn that sharply while riding?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and I'd say you're about correct on the estimated weight...the wheelset is kinda heavy but it's a ncie bike. Did you purchase or still researching?


I didn't pull the trigger on the Langster. After looking at all my options, if I were to buy, I will probably go with a Wabi. I currently have a Fuji carbon road bike and a Fisher Rig. The Fuji is around 18 or 19 lbs, so I prefer to get something equavilant or lighter than that bike. I've been looking for a fixed gear to ride for variety and fun. Just re-geared my Fisher Rig, so I'll ride that then look at the Wabi the next time i'm in the LA area. Richard at Wabi stated the 49cm has no toe overlap.

I have a phobia with toe overlap; it typically doesn't come into play unless you're at a stoplight, pretending that you're a track star. 


Thanks.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

HFactor thanks for update! I hear ya, that is why after looking at, driving far and wide to test ride SS bikes, I called and ordered from Richard at Wabi Cycles and I'm still very happy with it, I ride it more than any of my other bikes.


----------

